# Cool slo mo of my subdrip



## Slav (21/6/16)

Let me know what you guys think.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Frikkie6000 (21/6/16)

Epic !


----------



## stevie g (21/6/16)

That's a skinny coil looks cool tho


----------



## Slav (21/6/16)

Yeah it was stock prebuilt coil that it came with. 

0.2ohm i think. Now it has .38ohm claptons 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------

